# Wednesday night flounder action



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

Me and my dad went on my dads friends boat wednesday night we launched at sherman cove and went strait over to fort pickens and we only gigged a mullet then we went over around the sherman cove inlet and started seeing some flounder but we had to pass up alot of small ones but after my dad gigged 4 flounder i got to get to hold the gig and i ended up getting 3 door mats but so the end of the day we caught 11 flounder and 1 mullet for my first flounder gigging trip it was pretty cool.:thumbup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thats awesome man!


----------



## Young Guns (Oct 21, 2011)

Good show, nice report. That's why I joined this forum.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Job, Young man. Might have been your first trip, but sure it won't be your last.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Another one is "Hooked" LOL 
Looks like ya'll had a good trip.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish and a new gigger for life.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job man. Hopefully this will be the first of many gigging trips.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Way to go little guy!


----------

